# Fair pictures



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some picture form are Fair

This is my yougest DD with Forest are faint goat he got 4 in his class out of 10 I believe. 









Same DD with her boer he also got 4 place but the grand and res grand came out of this weight group so not to bad.









My oldest with her boer he got 2nd in his class and when on for the champion heavy weight drive. He didn't place in the drive.









This is my oldest DD champion speckle face weather


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry the picture are so big I don't know how to resize. Shelly


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! They are all beautiful! And I just LOVE the speckle faced wether!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

My fav is the myotonic wether. I plan to have some myotonic wethers in our fair soon.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Everyone loved forest at the fair but the judge who asked what he was and then told her he didn't like fainter because there to short. So for judge to place him 4 in the class was good. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations on the win and placings.

So they don't have to clip the legs for meat goat shows?


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey No we don't shave below the knees and leave the tail like a paint brush. We use dog clipper with an attachment that leaves the hair long but evened up so they look pretty. My DH and dad said they look like poodles. Shelly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the wins/placings. Nice looking goaties and pretty girls too!


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! Beautiful animals, I can see why they all did well! Your daughters are lovely as well!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

My goats would throw a fit if I got anywhere near them with clippers :shock:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> My goats would throw a fit if I got anywhere near them with clippers


The only part that most goats hate is have there face, bottom and between there back legs. They usually just stand still to have there body and legs done. The sheep are the worst for standing still but I like shearing sheep more than clipping goats. Goat hair gets everywhere and itches really bad.



> Congrats! Beautiful animals, I can see why they all did well! Your daughters are lovely as well!!


Thank you 
Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! They all look great! You wanna send me a speck wether for next year?  I really like how he looks, do you have any other pics of him set up?


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Here the only other picture I have of him set-up.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I can see the top of his back much better now! That is one nice looking speck, I would definitely love showing him! What happened to your daughters hand? Seriously you wanna send one over here next year? :lol:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

It not the greats picture the lamb in front of her was getting grand or reserve at this point. She broke her scaphoid bone in her wrist in April of 2006, had surgery in June 2007 in after 15 months in a cast (had to show twice at fair with a cast) finally got out of a cast last week. I would love to send you a speckle but I think the shipping would be high. Don't you live close to Hurliman? Are dorset ram is out of Hurliman stock the people we bought him from go to Texas and Oklahoma every few years to get new breeding stock. Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry should have clarified that it was a joke, I definitely don't have the money to get one shipped no matter how much I'd love to get one from you.  I'm probably going to get one from Hurliman unless I can't afford it. I don't know for sure. But I'm depressed because show season is over for me until the Spring.


----------

